# Just arrived from California



## doma217 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi! I'm a designer from San Francisco in my mid-20s and would like to meet some fellow expats in exploring this huge city. I was born here but moved to the U.S. when I was 6 so I don't know too much about what the young locals do here in the HK. Would love to meet people with a similar background (cause u would understand a similar adjustment), though most definitely won't be oppose to meeting people with a totally different background (because there is much to learn from people with different backgrounds)


----------

